# Good inexpensive daily cigar help



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Hello to everyone out there. Need some help/ advice on a good everyday cigar that won't break the wallet. Have you come across any for around the 2.00 mark that are worth the time to smoke? Probably the cheapest that I have was Militia from CI that was part of a sample pack. It was ok for me, but I am looking for a medium to full, with some spice notes if possible. Prefer the Toro and Robusto size. Have really not fine tuned a specific wrapper as yet, still experimenting I guess is what you would call it. As always your help and recomendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Medium-full with spice has corojo written all over it, but most of my favorite corojos are in the $4-5 range.

One that has similar qualities that's in that price range is the Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano. My favorite yard gar right now. On sale/auction you can find it in the $2-3 range pretty easy, and it smokes better than many $5 sticks out there.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sosa Gold labels for $40.00
Sosa - Cigars International


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> One that has similar qualities that's in that price range is the Ramon Bueso Genesis Habano. My favorite yard gar right now. On sale/auction you can find it in the $2-3 range pretty easy, and it smokes better than many $5 sticks out there.


If they are anything like the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Projects, that is win! I have a box of the Genesis Habano resting before I try them.

You could also try the Ave Maria core line. Had one last week and is was pretty good, can be had on CBId for about $3 a stick


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

elco69 said:


> If they are anything like the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Projects, that is win! I have a box of the Genesis Habano resting before I try them.
> 
> You could also try the Ave Maria core line. Had one last week and is was pretty good, can be had on CBId for about $3 a stick


I sure like the Genesis Project. With a few months rest they are a real nice smoke....


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

I like the Quorum brand for a cheap daily smoke. You can get a bundle for about $24.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

La Aurora 1495


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

RP Edge fumas corojo toro, 20 for $39.99 at CI, or Cbid for maybe around $28-$32.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

for a good knock around cigar won't set the world on fire but good for what they are

Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 - Cigars International


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 3, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> Sosa Gold labels for $40.00
> Sosa - Cigars International


 These are some of the best cheap smokes ($1-$2 a stick) I have found. And I have tried a lot of dog rockets. Best of all they can be had for around a buck a stick on the devil site with a little effort.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

In the 'infused' category, these are my everyday "go-to's". Not gonna mistake 'em for a Tatiana or Kuba Kuba, but they're mild and tasty, different flavors, nice even burn & good for maybe 30 minutes, and you can usually pick them up on the Thompson auctions for ~20 bucks for a box of 20. Loose mixed filler, so use a punch.

VICTOR SINCLAIR SHOTS


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

$2 is hard, but there are a few you can get in the $3 range.

Ave Maria - if you catch them at a good price on CB
Gran Habano 3SLS
Latitude Zero
Man O War - if you catch them at a good price
Diesel Unholy Cocktail

The Ramon Buesos are good quality smokes. I found the project to be a bit too mild for my tastes, same as the Perdomo slow age. I didn't care for the Ramon Bueso Habano flavor very much, it was just OK for me.
The search for the holy grail continues


----------



## walleyeman (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree a great $2 cigar is hard to find. I have found some that are pretty good and works well for that everyday cigar or working in the garage cigar. The Gold Strike from Cigars International is a decent cigar for the money.


----------



## CritterBuddy (May 10, 2015)

elco69 said:


> If they are anything like the Ramon Bueso Genesis the Projects, that is win! I have a box of the Genesis Habano resting before I try them.
> 
> You could also try the Ave Maria core line. Had one last week and is was pretty good, can be had on CBId for about $3 a stick


Just discovered Ava Maria myself and is quite good for about $3 each as elco mentioned. I'm not much into spicy so can't really help, sorry.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Henry Clay & Cuba Libre One's both for about $3 a stick.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Ava Maria..hard to beat. Right now a box of the crusaders are $43.


----------



## joyride964 (Sep 3, 2014)

C&C makes a pretty cheap cigar and they have gotten good reviews. Haven't tried them yet but I will soon


----------



## zeke498 (Jun 18, 2015)

Villiger La Libertad in Robusto sells for under two bucks a stick in boxes of twenty.

It's now my fav cheap smoke.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

joyride964 said:


> C&C makes a pretty cheap cigar and they have gotten good reviews. Haven't tried them yet but I will soon


Wow I am bugging out. i saw C&C and the first thing i thought of was C&C Music Factory...lol


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Good call on the La Libertad's, I've picked up 60 over the past month since CI has them on clearance for under $40 for a box of the Robusto's & have been really enjoying them.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree, $2 is hard to find unless you score a good sampler. I scored an oliva sampler for $2.30 per stick and it has been good. Look for samplers or in the for sale section here.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input. I will look through all the suggestions and order some that look good for me this weekend.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Oh Nica Libre is another good choice. I'm just not too interested in box pressed cigars. It's not a Padron but it is still a pretty good smoke in its own right.


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Ava Maria..hard to beat. Right now a box of the crusaders are $43.


+1 
Had my first one last night, going to try to find a good deal on a box on CBID, I was impressed. Not great but also smoked after only a week in the humie.


----------



## p2min01 (Jun 11, 2015)

elas9394 said:


> RP Edge fumas corojo toro, 20 for $39.99 at CI, or Cbid for maybe around $28-$32.


I have been very curious about these cigars. I really like the edge but not the edge price. How close in flavor would you say they are to the RD Edge?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Good knockarounds, and 'ya can't beat the price&#8230;.

Cigars International: Maker's Choice

Review


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

A great cigar in the $2/$3 range is Gispert, especially the Churchill Natural. Maduros are very good as well.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Nica Libres are about $3 bucks a stick and I have 2 boxes. Very tasty!!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was looking for a similar smoke. Just pulled the trigger on 20 Villiger La Libertad. What the he**. You only live once...right? Unless of course you're Shirley MacLaine.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

rartuso said:


> Nica Libres are about $3 bucks a stick and I have 2 boxes. Very tasty!!


I've been wanting to try these, glad to see that people seem to be enjoying them!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> I was looking for a similar smoke. Just pulled the trigger on 20 Villiger La Libertad. What the he**. You only live once...right? Unless of course you're Shirley MacLaine.


Damn those are value priced! Try one and keep us posted. I am always in the hunt for sub $3 I can burn when doing chores outside. I hate busting out my regular stash as sometime I forget I have it, falls on the ground multiple times, get my greasy prints on it from working on the car etc.


----------



## rartuso (Nov 12, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I've been wanting to try these, glad to see that people seem to be enjoying them!


PM me and ill send a few your way.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

rartuso said:


> PM me and ill send a few your way.


Damn! Amelia scoring again!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Damn those are value priced! Try one and keep us posted. I am always in the hunt for sub $3 I can burn when doing chores outside. I hate busting out my regular stash as sometime I forget I have it, falls on the ground multiple times, get my greasy prints on it from working on the car etc.


How about if I send you a couple after they arrive.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> How about if I send you a couple after they arrive.


PM Sent.

This is what I love about this hobby and particularly the members here on Puff. Most people are willing to share and trade with others. Bombs, trades, raffles, PIF's etc. Thank you all for contributing and making this community what it is.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Damn! Amelia scoring again!


:laugh:


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

The Libertads are good but they need some rest, All of the ones I smoked early on were just a sweet grass & floral.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Don Osvaldo Churchill Maduros&#8230;. a decent long-filler 'economy' stick.


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Grand habano VL.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

You call 8 bucks a stick "inexpensive"?!


----------



## SticknGrind (Jun 12, 2015)

Nica Libres are pretty good budget cigars


----------



## jim_jones (Apr 14, 2010)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Ava Maria..hard to beat. Right now a box of the crusaders are $43.


Where are you getting the crusaders for 43$, they're 112$ on CI?


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 on the Nica Libres.
I'm also a fan of Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial - always have a box or two on hand.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

jim_jones said:


> Where are you getting the crusaders for 43$, they're 112$ on CI?


CBID....last price I say was $55 a box I think.

Yep That was the price http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/2053186/Ave-Maria-Crusader-20/


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Get them on cbid 5 for $11. 
Ref:Gran Habano VL.


----------



## LDEFINIS (Sep 3, 2011)

Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002

They come in at around $2.50 per.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

I ordered some Rocky Patel Edge Corojo. Hopefully they will fit the bill.


----------



## p2min01 (Jun 11, 2015)

LDEFINIS said:


> Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002
> 
> They come in at around $2.50 per.


I really like this stick.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pflau (Apr 22, 2015)

I have not come across anything less than $4 a stick that I would consider very good. Maybe it's because of my lack of trying.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

What is the profile on the gran Habano


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Agreed with most of this, pretty mild actually, and IMO maybe a bit towards a cedar to 'hay' kinda finish. Still a nice value in an 'aged' stick.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Oliva, so I picked up a 15 pack of Oliva 2nd churchills (essentially the serie O) for $28 on CB last week. that's $1.87 each. Just smoked one and it was fantastic. One of the best smokes I've had in a long time.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I wouldn't mind trying these Rocky Patel Overruns. They seem to be a good, inexpensive smoke for every day needs.

Rocky Patel Factory Overruns Series E Sixty Connecticut Gordo - Thompson Cigar


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I smoked an RP '90 second a few days ago (also from elco), not only was it stellar for a smoke that can be had for around 3 bucks (if you buy actual RP '90s, they're like 40-50 bucks for a fiver), they may actually be a new winner for me in the maduro category. I'm not even sure how it ended up being a 'second', it looked, tasted, and smoked flawlessly.


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

mi000ke said:


> I'm a big fan of Oliva, so I picked up a 15 pack of Oliva 2nd churchills (essentially the serie O) for $28 on CB last week. that's $1.87 each. Just smoked one and it was fantastic. One of the best smokes I've had in a long time.


Thx, I've liked the Serie G Churchills. How would you describe the Serie O?


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Gallo Pinto by Guayacan is great for a sub $4 stick.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

Franchise: 
The Libertads are good but they need some rest, All of the ones I smoked early on were just a sweet grass & floral.



How much rest do they need? Thinking of trying some.


----------



## Justinbeaird (Jul 6, 2015)

I am rather new to non gas station cigars and have tried quite a bit of the $2-$5 sticks and likes them but they get expensive. I am actually liking cheap $0.50-$0.30 Bandidos. Great for camping, fishing, yard work and I don't think twice about handing them out to friends/family who seam to like them. I did however get a batch that was harsh but mellowed after ageing in humidor a few weeks.

Also I quite enjoy 2nds and mistakes sometimes they are tastier then 1sts lol

Dark sharks around $1.50 are also pretty good after a bit of aging


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey you guys better knock it off, you are driving the prices up on MY Ave Maria's!!:vs_cry:


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Justinbeaird said:


> I am rather new to non gas station cigars and have tried quite a bit of the $2-$5 sticks and likes them but they get expensive. I am actually liking cheap $0.50-$0.30 Bandidos. Great for camping, fishing, yard work and I don't think twice about handing them out to friends/family who seam to like them. I did however get a batch that was harsh but mellowed after ageing in humidor a few weeks.
> 
> Also I quite enjoy 2nds and mistakes sometimes they are tastier then 1sts lol
> 
> Dark sharks around $1.50 are also pretty good after a bit of aging


Am fond of those kinda knockaround cheroots too, and often keep a pack of Swisher Outlaws (~8 for 6 bucks) or some Maker's Choice (50 for 20 bucks) in the car or bike. They have a nice unpretentious quality, easy to hand out, and even non-smokers seem to like the aroma.


----------



## tonyzoc (Jul 25, 2015)

Another cigar not mentioned is the La Perla Habana Black Pearl. I've grabbed boxes(20) in auction for under $40 but retail price is around $65 for the robusto.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Justinbeaird (Jul 6, 2015)

Ming on Mongo said:


> Am fond of those kinda knockaround cheroots too, and often keep a pack of Swisher Outlaws (~8 for 6 bucks) or some makers choice (50 for 20 bucks) in the car or bike. They have a nice unpretentious quality, easy to hand out, and even non-smokers seem to like the aroma.


I haven't tried makers choice yet. Do you recommend the vanilla or natural


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Haven't tried the naturals yet, but have enjoyed the vanillas, and the 'infused' part is actually pretty mild, at least compared to say, any of the Outlaws.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Steve2jenny - I've found that after a month the libs improve tremendously over what you would see ROTT but 3-4 months seems to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

Here in Holland Dutch cigars are pretty cheap. I'm planning to buy a couple boxes. The first box (no brand) is named Brazil Corona's. 50pcs for 18 euros. The other one I want to get is an unbranded 60 gauge ring cigar with the length of 3 inches. 30 pcs for 20 euros. I will order them this week. To be honest with you I really believe you get what you pay for especially with cigars. I don't expect these cigars to be good but as they are cheap I'm willing to give them a chance. If they are good I will buy more boxes if not I'll stick to Cubans.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Got a box of Ramon Bueso Odysseys for $40.


----------



## Quietmike (Aug 1, 2015)

I have been surprised by a box of Good Times Country Man. 

Machine made and about 65 cents each but taste and smoke much better than I was expecting. 

Not bad at all for a cheapie daily smoke.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

The Six Zero in robolo, you can get 40 for $85 plus shipping at Best Cigar Prices. The Katman gave these a positive review some time ago so I picked up some about 4 months ago and have been pleased. It's also a very non offensive cigar as by standers always comment that the smoke actually smells good.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Thanks again for the incoming tips guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thanks again for the incoming tips guys. I appreciate it!


It is greatly appreciated, wonderful community we have here everyone.


----------



## Franchise (Oct 26, 2014)

Sosa 3rd Harvest & Latitude Zero Experimental in robusto are both on sale on CI for around $3 a stick & are excellent in my opinion.


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

I had a latitude Zero Experamental that I recieved in a trade here. It was actually quite good.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

An oldie but a goodie, El Rey Del Mundo. Quality sticks. Good flavor, good price point.


----------

